# ادارة المشاريع باستخدام بريمافيرا 6



## حجري الميل (13 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء 

في البداية احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي انا حجري الميل 

لدي خبرة لا بأس بها في مجال ادارة المشاريع باستخدام بريمافيرا 6

سوف اقوم هنا بتوضيح الخطوات التي نتبعها لانشاء مشروع من الصفر.

اتقبل اي سؤال في هذا الاختصاص فان كنت اعرف الاجابة اجيب وان كنت لا اعرف فاجيب ايضاً بقول لا اعرف :77: 

المعذرة مسبقاُ ان تأخر الرد فانا جداً مشغول ولكن احببت ان افيدكم معي قدر المستطاع

حياكم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## حجري الميل (14 يوليو 2009)

سيكون تسلسل الخطوات في انشاء مشروع في برنامج بريمافيرا 6 على افضل تسلسل لانشاء المشروع ويمكن للمهندس ان لا يتسلسل كما سأتسلسل لكم في الخطوات ولكنه يضطر في النهاية ان يعدل على المشروع مما يكلفه ذلك وقتاً لذا سوف اسرد لكم تسلسل الخطوات وحسب خبرتي المتواضعة ونستطيع ان نناقش كل خطوة مفصلاً ان اردتم.​ 
الخطوة الاولى انشاء ال obs وتعتبر اول خطوة في انشاء اي مشروع​ 
سوف نقوم بتوضيح الخطوة اكثر مستقبلاً​ 
لكي تكون لديك خبرة جيدة يجب ان تسأل عن كل شيء كي تفهمه فهماً صحيحاً والا فإن فاتك شيء تعتقد انه صغير قد يسبب لك مشكلة كبيرة في المستقبل من حيث لا تدري.​


----------



## the poor to god (14 يوليو 2009)

والله هنثقل عليك يا مهندس جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mustafasas (14 يوليو 2009)

و الله يا باشمهندس جزاك الله خير بس يا ريت تخلي لينا جزء من وقتك كلما اتاح لك الوقت و نخليها مناقشة نتعلم منها


----------



## حجري الميل (16 يوليو 2009)

المهندسين الاعزاء انا في خدمتكم ان شاء الله وحسب وقت الفراغ وكما قلت سابقاً انا حاضر لاي استفسار ان شاء الله


----------



## حجري الميل (16 يوليو 2009)

ماهو ال OBS
هو عبارة عن قاموس يضم اسماء جميع الاشخاص الفاعلين ورؤساء المجاميع والفرق ويشمل مدير الموقع الى اخر رئيس مجموعة في المشروع.

ملاحظة تصنيفات ال OBS تخضع لتصنيف الشركة التي تعمل فيها ولا تخضع لقانون معين.

ماهي الفائدة من أل OBS 
تفيدنا في 
عملية تنسيق عرض المشروع حسب المسؤوليات
عملية حساب الكلف التي يديرها كل شخص مسؤول في المشروع
تحديد عملية الاطلاع على المهام من خلال السماح للمسؤول فقط من الاطلاع على مهامه هذا في حالة استخدام نظام داتا بيس شبكي.

كيفية تكوين ال OBS
نذهب الى القائمة المنسدلة Enterprise ثم نضغط على OBS فتظهر لنا نافذة تكوين قاموس ال OBS

سوف يتم شرح تفاصيل هذه النافذة في الدرس القادم ان شاء الله وبالتفصيل الممل​


----------



## نورس جزار (16 يوليو 2009)

*كتب مفيدة حول Primavera 6*

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء

أردت الإفادة بتقديم الكتابين التاليين عن برنامج Primavera 6

http://www.4shared.com/file/10642055...abic_book.html


http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_i...1f94617b5913ee

أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## هديل كريم (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على مشاركاتكم الفعاله ونرجو اخي ان تستمر في شرح برنامج بريمافيرا 6 والشكر لك اخي نورس على المصادر التي وضعتها
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mustafasas (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جميعا هو ده النقاش المفيد


----------



## حجري الميل (16 يوليو 2009)

قاموس ال OBS 

يحتوي قاموس ال OBS على الخيارات التالية

close لاغلاق النافذة بعد الاضافات والتعديل

add لاضافة مسؤول جديد في القاموس اذا كان المشروع لا يحتوي اي مسؤول واردت اضافة قاموس المسؤولين الخاص بالمشروع فعند الضغظ على كلمة add سوف يتم عرض جميع اسماء المسؤولين الموجودين في قواعد بيانات المشروع

delete / merge لالغاء مسؤول من القاموس 

copy لاستنساخ احد المسؤولين خاصة اذا كانت المهام متشابهة في مشروع اخر

paste للصق الاستنساخ في الموقع الذي نريد من القاموس

arrows لتحديد موقع المسؤول من شجرة المسؤوليات اي في اي مستوى يقع هذا المسؤول 

Help يعتبر نظام المساعدة في برنامج بريمافيرا من اقوى المساعدات فهو يمتاز بالسهولة وطريقة عرض للبيانات في المنطقة التي يتم فيها الضغط على المساعدة

General لاضافة الوصف التفصيلي او الملاحظات او حتى صورة الشخص

Users لتحديد اسم المستخدم الذي يستطيع ان يدخل به السمؤول للداتا بيس الشبكية للاطلاع على مهامه

Responsiblity لاسناد المهام الموكلة لكل مسؤول بالمشروع او اذا كان المسؤول لديه مهام في اكثر من مشروع يتم التعرف عليها من هذا الخيار

ملاحظة لا يفضل اسناد المهام للمسؤول من هذا الخيار لانه يتسبب في اخطاء كثيرة ويفضل ان يتعرف على المهام المسند للمسؤول من هذا الخيار فقط ام افضل طريقة لاسناد المهام فسنتطرق لها لاحقاً

يقي امر واحد 
فوق كلمة OBS name يوجد Display عند الضغظ عليها تظهر قائمة منسدلة من خلال filter يتم عرض كافة المسؤولين الذين تم انشائهم في القاموس او ان يتم عرض المسؤولين في المشروع المفتوح فقط .

انتهت فقرة ال OBS وجاء دور الاسئلة 

ملاحظة بعد ان نجتاز الخطوة لمدة يومين لكل خطوة بعد الانتهاء منها فان كان هناك سؤال يتعلق بفقرة سابقة يفضل ان يفتح فيها موضوع مستقل كي لا يتم التشويش وتشتيت الشرح في هذه المشاركات.

ينتهي شرح الخطوة حين اقول انتهت الفقرة 
هذا والحمد لله بانتظار الاسئلة قبل ان ننتقل الى الخطوة التالية
سوف انتظر يومين ان لم يكن هناك استفسار سوف اشرح الفقرة التالية​


----------



## م.طاهر (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل وللامام دائما


----------



## بسمالله (17 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وانشالله كل معلومة تفيدنا بيها في ميزان حسناتك أضعاف مضاعفة وتجيك بدل عنها مليون معلومة تفيدك.


----------



## mustafasas (17 يوليو 2009)

والله جزاك الله خير انت حتشجعني اتعلمه معاك هنا بعد ما كنت مكسل


----------



## بسمالله (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخونا حجري الميل ونستنى المزيد


----------



## the poor to god (18 يوليو 2009)

يبدو لى ان اغلب مشاكلى فى بريمفيرا 6 انى لا اعرف كيف اكسر الحاجز النفسى بين بريمفيرا 3 و 6 لكنى عندى فكرة ليك م حجر الميل دائما كنا نحب اسلوب المدرس الذى كان يشرح الموضوع بمثال عملى بسيط يعطى عليه كل التفاصيل فى صورة محلولة لذلك اقترح حتى نهب بالموضوع ان نفترض اننا عندنا مشروع بسيط مثل غرفة حارس ويمكننى ان اردت ان اعطيك كميات كراسة فعلية لغرفة حارس بسيطة ببنودها ونقوم بعمل المدد الزمنية و التكاليف والموارد ونثبت جميعا قيم الكلفة والموارد والكميات وتبدأ ظهور المشاكل معا وتكون الفائدة اكبر شو رأيكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mustafasas (18 يوليو 2009)

و الله اقتراح المهندس محمد سعيد بدر ممتاز بس الفيصل هو وقت اخونا حجري الميل و مش عايزين نتقل عليه


----------



## حجري الميل (20 يوليو 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء تستطيعون تطبيق المشروع الموجود في كتب Paul Harris عن برنامج بريمافيرا 5 ومتابعة النتائج مع الشرح ففي الحقيقة انا اعطي دورات في بريمافيرا 6 ورغم ان الطلاب امامي ويرون كل شيء بأعينهم ,لكن المسألة ليست سهلة لايصال المعلومة لهم فكيف عبر الانترنت اي ان الموضوع سوف يستغرق وقتاُ طويلاً لذا يرجى تطبيق ما تتعلمون بالاعتماد على كتاب Paul Harris خاصة انه يضع نتائج التطبيق في الكتاب ومن تظهر له نتائج مخالفة يمكننا مناقشة ذلك معه.​


----------



## mustafasas (20 يوليو 2009)

اخونا حجري الميل جزاك الله خيرا و لكن بمناسبة كتاب paul harris 
هل عندك نسخة الكتاب الخاصة بالاصدار p3و اللي اسمه 
planning using primavera project planner p3
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حجري الميل (20 يوليو 2009)

سوف ابحث لك عن الكتاب وارسل لك الرابط ان شاء الله


----------



## the poor to god (20 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز حجر الميل السلام عليكم انا عندما اقترحت اقترحت مثال بسيط من غرفة حارس لا يحتاج وقت طويل ان شاء الله وخططى ان يتم جميعا تثبيت الكميات والاسعار ونشتغل كلنا سويا كل على حدة ونستعرض الناتئج عن طريق اشراف حضرتك اخونا حجر الميل حيث تكون ارقامك هى الدليل لنا من المدد الزمنية والتكلفة والتقارير هذا قصدى حتى ان هممنا ببند الخرسانة فقط فهو يكفى لان الباقى تكرار ووقت وانت سيد قرارك ورؤيتك وظروفك اهم عندى لان لايهم الطريقة المهم ان نبدأ بأى طريقة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mustafasas (21 يوليو 2009)

اخونا حجري الميل جزاك الله خيرا علي ردك السريع وان شاء الله تلاقي الكتاب وحتي لو لم تجده فجزاك الله خيرا علي حسن ردك وزادك الله في العلم وعلمك ما لا تعلم


----------



## حجري الميل (23 يوليو 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> اخى العزيز حجر الميل السلام عليكم انا عندما اقترحت اقترحت مثال بسيط من غرفة حارس لا يحتاج وقت طويل ان شاء الله وخططى ان يتم جميعا تثبيت الكميات والاسعار ونشتغل كلنا سويا كل على حدة ونستعرض الناتئج عن طريق اشراف حضرتك اخونا حجر الميل حيث تكون ارقامك هى الدليل لنا من المدد الزمنية والتكلفة والتقارير هذا قصدى حتى ان هممنا ببند الخرسانة فقط فهو يكفى لان الباقى تكرار ووقت وانت سيد قرارك ورؤيتك وظروفك اهم عندى لان لايهم الطريقة المهم ان نبدأ بأى طريقة جزاك الله خيرا


 
الزميل محمد سعيد تحية طيبة 
حسنأ اقتراحك مقبول وارجو منك ان لا ترفع معلومات اكثر مما اشرحه انا كي نتسلسل في الشرح
اي انا شرحت ال obs ارفع لنا معلومات ال obs الخاص بالمشروع لديك

وحين اشرح الخطوة الاخرى ارفع لنا معلومات الخطوة الاخرى وهكذا

شاكراً لكم تعاونكم ​


----------



## the poor to god (23 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله نبدأ ونجتهد سويا وسوف اقوم بتحضير ما يلزم وارجو ان تكون بيننا وسيلة تواصل اخى الكريم


----------



## حجري الميل (25 يوليو 2009)

المهندس المحترم محمد سعيد بدر بانتظار وضع ال obs الخاص بغرفة الحارس قبل البدأ بشرح الخطوة التالية...​ 
حياك الله​


----------



## حجري الميل (26 يوليو 2009)

حسناً الافضل ان نتعاون لانه يبدو ان المهندس محمد سعيد مشغول هذه الايام

ليكن ال OBS بعنوان Gaurd Room

ثم ننشأ فرعي من هذا العنوان وليكن باسم GR Manager

بعدها سننتقل الى الخطوة الاخرى وهي انشاء ال EPS


----------



## enghaytham (28 يوليو 2009)

حجري الميل قال:


> حسناً الافضل ان نتعاون لانه يبدو ان المهندس محمد سعيد مشغول هذه الايام
> 
> ليكن ال obs بعنوان gaurd room
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيراًوجعله فى ميزانك


----------



## the poor to god (30 يوليو 2009)

حجري الميل قال:


> حسناً الافضل ان نتعاون لانه يبدو ان المهندس محمد سعيد مشغول هذه الايام
> 
> ليكن ال obs بعنوان gaurd room
> 
> ...


 بالفعلكافة الانشغال لكن ارجو السماح لكن اليكم جدول كميات لمشروع الدراسة ارجو ان نعتبر الوحدة كعامل للتسعير لسهولة معرفة الاخطاء اثناء مراجعة الميزانية وارجو الاخ حجر الميل ان يوفقه الله على الشرح


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (30 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي ..في الانتظار.........


----------



## sewem (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ووفققك الله


----------



## arch_mhd (1 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ حجر الميل نشكر لك اهتمامك ومجهود مقدر ............ولكن عندي استفسار متقدم عن التسلسل الحالي فلدي مشكلة في الاخراج اعني اعدادات الطباعة واخراج النتائج كمخطط الجدول الزمنئ والتدفق النقدي بالاحجام التي تناسبني من حيث الحجم مع مختلف مقاسات ورق الطباعة..................اعتذر عن عدم التقيد بالتسلسل


----------



## hussam19752003 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه الجهود الرائعة


----------



## ISAM222 (2 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot for this valuable book


----------



## arch_hleem (2 أغسطس 2009)

sorry for disruption, but am really concern about the Presentation Method on P6....

the question is how can I change the presentation option.... the question is generally expanded to all p6 output.... where am really suffering on how to change the bar chart thickness where its not sufficient enough... the same issue can be raised again when I want to change the Value on the X , Y Axis or change the number of the Horizontal or Vertical Line That Could be Appeared on the Histogram.


----------



## arch_mhd (2 أغسطس 2009)

*p6 out put*



arch_hleem قال:


> sorry for disruption, but am really concern about the Presentation Method on P6....
> 
> the question is how can I change the presentation option.... the question is generally expanded to all p6 output.... where am really suffering on how to change the bar chart thickness where its not sufficient enough... the same issue can be raised again when I want to change the Value on the X , Y Axis or change the number of the Horizontal or Vertical Line That Could be Appeared on the Histogram.


That is what i am talking about ,in other words............. I think there is a problem with the output of p6
please clear this subject as soon as possible:73:


----------



## حجري الميل (3 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الا فاضل تحياتي لكم ​ 
فيما يخص المشروع الذي اورده زملينا محمد سعيد بدر ففي الحقيقة انا عندي مشكلة مع هذا المشروع كون البيانات التي فيه كتبت باللغة العربية واقول بكل صراحة فانا قد درست الهندسة باللغة العربية وطيلة مدة عملي كانت مع شركات اجنبية ولم استطع فهم المطلحات باللغة العربية ولكي نحل الاشكال هذا ويستمر الموضوع ما رأيكم ان اضع لكم بيانات مشروع باللغة الانجليزية لمستشفى كامل ؟؟؟​ 
عندها يستطيع الاخوة فهم المشروع بمساعدة احدهم الاخرة بالترجمة ويتم ادخال البيانات باللغة الانجليزية!!​ 
ان كنتم موافقين على الفكرة سوف اجهز لكم بيانات كل درس مع الدرس ان شاء الله.​ 
اعتذر عن تأخري في الرد فقد كانت عندي مشكلة في الانترنت​ 
خالص تحياتي​


----------



## حجري الميل (3 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء الذين يسألون عن اعدادات الطباعة

ما هي المشكلة التي عندكم بالضبط ارجو ايضاح اكثر وافضل استخدام مصطلحات البرنامج نفسها لتسهيل فهم المشكلة

اعتذاركم مقبول حول ايرادكم الاسئلة في موضوع غير مناسب واتمنى عليكم ان تفتحوا موضوع جديد يحتوي السؤال وكما قلت لكم بنفس مصطلحات البرنامج وسوف نجيبكم ان شاء الله ويكون فيه فائدة لمن لديه نفس المشكلة حين يبحث في الملتقى عن جواب 

اذا احببتم ان ترفعوا المشروع مع وضع الاعدادات التي تريدون بالضبط يكون افضل لكي نريكم ما تودون فعله كملف بي دي اف فان كان هو هو شرحنا لكم ذلك بالتفصيل ان شاء الله.

خالص تحياتي​


----------



## حجري الميل (3 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء

اذا تمت الموافقة على اقتراح مشروع المستشفى باللغة الانجليزية سوف نبدأ ان شاء الله يوم الاربعاء​ 
خالص تحياتي​


----------



## bryar (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للشرح المذكور ونحن بأنتظار المزيد عن البريمافيرا


----------



## the poor to god (4 أغسطس 2009)

لا يوجد مشكلة باللغة ان شاء الله جزاك الله كل خير الدال علة الخير كفاعله


----------



## mustafasas (4 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس حجري الميل مفيش مشكلة في اللغة و اي حد من الاخوة محتاج مساعدة فيها ان شاء الله حاضرين رغم ان الاخوة كلهم في المنتدي ما شاء الله عليهم و بالنسبة لك جزاك الله خيرا علي انك دائما تذلل الصعاب من اجل اكمال ما بدأته انت من اجل ايصال المعلومة لمن يحتاجها و كذلك اشكر لك تنظيمك و ترتيب افكارك بالاضافة الي شكر خاص لك مني و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (4 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hassan moharram (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على جهودكم الطيبة.


----------



## حجري الميل (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء تحياتي​ 
سيكون اسم المشروع Jackson Hospital وسوف تكون ال OBS كالتالي ​ 
المستوى الاول MosesBuilder وهو اسم الشركة وهي متخصص في انشاء المشاريع الصحية والتعليمية ​ 
المستوى الثاني MB Health Care وهو تصنيف المشاريع الصحية
المستوى الثالث MB Hospital وهو تصنيف المستشفيات من المشاريع الصحية
المستوى الثالث MB Clinic وهو تصنيف المستوصفات من المشاريع الصحية​ 
المستوى الثاني MB Education وهو تصنيف المشاريع التعليمية 
المستوى الثالث MB University وهو تصنيف الجامعات من المشاريع التعليمية
المستوى الثالث MB School وهو تصنيف المدارس من المشاريع التعليمية ​ 
الى اخره من التصنيفات وأعلم ان هذا التصنيف يكون تبعاً للشركة التي تعمل بها اي انه غير محدد بقانون خاص.​ 
خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## حجري الميل (5 أغسطس 2009)

وددت ان أرفع الصورة النهائية لل obs ولكني استلمت رسالة تقول انه لا يحق لي رفع الملفات قبل 100 مشاركة فارجو من الاخوة الذين اتموا الخطوة ان يرفعوا صورة ال obs للاخوة الاخرين كي تكون بمثابة تأكيد انهم في الطريق الصحيح.​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## حجري الميل (7 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء تحياتي ​ 
سوف نقوم بشرح ال EPS الان والتي تعتبر بمثابة موقع حفظ المشروع في قواعد البيانات.​ 
لانشاء EPS نذهب الى قائمة Enterprise ثم نختار Enterprise Project Structure فتظهر لنا نافذة ال EPS وطريقة التعامل معها جداً سهلة فالخيارات على الجانب الايمن هي خيارات تقليدية وكل ما علينا فعله هو ان نقف على الموضع الذي نريد ان نحدد فيه موقع المشروع ونضغط على خيار Add وعليه يجب علينا ادخال بيانات 3 خلايا فقط ​ 
الاولى EPS ID ترميز موقع المشروع
الثانية EPS Name اسم موقع المشروع
الثالثة Responsible Manager مسؤؤلية المشروع حسب تصنيف ال OBS ​ 
تعتبر خطوة انشاء ال EPS ثاني خطوات انشاء المشروع.​ 
كما ويمكننا انشاء مواقع للمشاريع فرعية ضمن موقع واحد كأن يتم انشاء موقع مشاريع يسمى Hospital ومن ثم انشاء مواقع فرعية ضمن هذا الموقع يتكون من مواقع مشاريع المستشفيات مثلاُ 
او ان يتم انشاء موقع يسمى School ومنه ننشأ مواقع فرعية لكل مشروع مدرسة.​ 

فائدة ال EPS متعددة فمن جهة يسمح لنا بتصنيف اولي للمشاريع ومن جهة يسمح لنا بعرض تكلفة جميع مشاريع الشركة اوحسب التصنيفات التي تختارها الشركة فيمكننا الاطلاع على تكلفة كل مشروع مستشفى ما ومن ثم الاطلاع على تكاليف جميع مشاريع المستشفيات بنفس الواجهة او الاطلاع على نسب الانجاز او غيرها من المعلومات ومن جهة تساعد في عمل تقارير موحدة الى اخره من الفوائد التي سوف نتطرق لها بالتفصيل في موضوع تنسيق عرض البيانات لاحقاُ.​ 
خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## حجري الميل (7 أغسطس 2009)

تطبيق مشروع المستشفى 

EPS ID هو JH
EPS NAME هو Jackson Hospital 
Responsible Manager من خلال تصنيفات ال OBS نختار MB Hospital 

يمكننا ملاحظة امور في ال EPS مثلاً لو كان مشروع مستشفى جاكسون هو اول مشروع في قواعد البيانات يفضل ان تكون اول EPS ID هو رمز لاسم الشركة ويكون EPS NAME اسم الشركة كاملاً كأن يكون 

EPS ID هو MB4C
EPS NAME هو Moses Builder for Construction 
Responsible Manager هو Moses Builder

ثم يكون مشروع المستشفى هو مشروع فرعي من هذه ال EPS الخاص بالشركة.

التصنيفات هي نظام خاص بكل شركة وليس له قانون محدد ويمكن تعديله بسهولة دون الاضرار ببيانات المشروع.

ولكي يكون عملنا متطابق معاً يجب علينا ان نعمل EPS للشركة بصورة عامة وEPS للمشروع 

بأنتظار اي سؤال ثم ننتقل بعدها الى فقرة اخرى ان شاء الله

خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## mustafasas (7 أغسطس 2009)

الصور النهائية للOPS و ال EPS بواسطة حجري الميل 

مرفق صور توضح ال eps و ops الخاصة بالمشروع محل الدراسة و هي صور من عمل اخونا حجري الميل و التي كان يريد رفعها و لم يستطيع بسبب ان مشاركاته اقل من 100 و قد ارسلها لي علي الايميل و طلب مني ارفاقها لكم واود ان اؤكد ان ليس لي دور فيها الا مجرد ارفاقها و كل الشكر لاخونا حجري الميل علي اصراره انه يفيد كل من بالمنتدي جزاه الله خير


----------



## حجري الميل (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزيل الشكر للا خ مصطفى على رفع الملفات وارجو المعذرة ان كانت الصور تفتقد للدقة عالية ذلك بسبب ضيق الوقت

خالص تحياتي


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز حجري الميل لجهودك المباركة ....
لدي تساؤل بسيط ، وارجو التوضيح
من خلال الشرح الاولي ل obs فهمنا انه يعنى بتوزيع المهام والمسؤوليات على مدير المشروع وبقية الاشخاص القياديين في المشروع....
ولكن الصيغة التي تم تحرير قائمة obs كما تم شرحها لاحقا من قبلكم وكما هو واضح بالملف في مشاركة الاخ مصطفى ، تبين ان التصنيف قد تم على اساس نوعية النشاط وليس اسماء الاشخاص المسؤولين ، وهذا ماسبب لي بعض التشويش ....
اشكر سعة صدركم....
تحياتي


----------



## حجري الميل (8 أغسطس 2009)

رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز حجري الميل لجهودك المباركة ....





رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> لدي تساؤل بسيط ، وارجو التوضيح
> من خلال الشرح الاولي ل obs فهمنا انه يعنى بتوزيع المهام والمسؤوليات على مدير المشروع وبقية الاشخاص القياديين في المشروع....
> ولكن الصيغة التي تم تحرير قائمة obs كما تم شرحها لاحقا من قبلكم وكما هو واضح بالملف في مشاركة الاخ مصطفى ، تبين ان التصنيف قد تم على اساس نوعية النشاط وليس اسماء الاشخاص المسؤولين ، وهذا ماسبب لي بعض التشويش ....
> اشكر سعة صدركم....
> تحياتي




الزميل المهندس رائد سؤال جيد وسوف يتم التوضيح

كما نعلم ان اي مشروع في مرحلة التفاوض تكون جميع صيغ التعامل مع البرنامج بخطوط عامة اي ليس معروف لدينا فعلياً من هو مدير المشروع ولا المهندسين الذين سوف تسند لهم المهام الى اخره من الامور.

بعد ان يتم الحصول على العقد يتم اسناد المهام بصورة فعلية وهذا ما يحصل في الشركات الكبرى حسب علمي والله اعلم.

فنحن في البداية اسندنا المشروع الى التصنيف الاساسي في ال obs وهو من جهة مدراء مشاريع المستشفيات كعنوان وبعد ان يتم اختيار المدير الفعلي يتم تعديل الخيار من الصنف العام الى الصنف الشخصي وهو ما سنراه لاحقاً ان شاء الله.

بمعنى اخر اننا لازلنا نتكلم بالعموم لاننا في بداية تكوين المشروع.

أرجو ان يكون التوضيح مفهموم لديكم وانا اود ان اريكم خطوات بناء قاعدة البيانات لو كنت تعمل من الصفر علماً اني في بعض الاحيان اتجنب الشرح الكثير لاني اود ان اسمع نقاش وسؤال كالذي تفضلت به لان ذلك يركز المعلومة في الذهن ويجعلني اشعر بتفاعلكم مع الموضوع.

خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## هديل كريم (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على جهودك اخ حجري الميل ومتابعين معك الشرح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حجري الميل (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء 

سوف نقوم في الخطوة التالية بانشاء مشروع المستشفى في الموقع المخصص له ولكن علينا اولاً ان نعرف ما هي الامور التي يجب معرفتها قبل البدأ بانشاء المشروع.

1- رمز المشروع Project ID وهو عادة يتبع نظام الشركة في اختيار الرموز وفق نظام معين خاص بكل شركة
2- أسم المشروع Project Name وهو امر واضح يدل على اسم المشروع المراد تنفيذه.
3- موقع انشاء المشروع في قاعدة البيانات EPS
4- التأريخ المخطط فيه بداية المشروع Planned Start Date وهو اليوم المقرر ان يبدأ فيه تنفيذ المشروع.

هذه اهم الامور التي يجب معرفتها ويمكن تعديل الاخطاء التي تحصل عند انشاء المشروع بسهولة.

كيف ننشأ مشروع المستشفى
تسمى الواجهة التي تحتوي على اسماء المشاريع ومواقعها في قواعد البيانات باسم فضاء عمل المشاريع Workspace Area والتي تظهر فيها المشاريع ومواقعها في EPS.

في هذه الواجهة نضغط على كلمة Add فتظهر لنا نافذة تسأل عن اختيار EPS نختار منها موقع JH الفرعي من موقع MB4C.
Project ID هو JH
Project Name هو Jackson Hospital
ثم نضغط Next

Planned Stat هو الاول من شهر May من سنة 2010
يترك خيار Must Finish By فارغاً لان البرنامج سوف يقوم بحساب نهاية المشروع حسب النشاطات وعلاقاتها وامور اخرى
ثم نضغط Next

Responisble Manager المتوقع ان يظهر لك MB Hospital ولكن في حال عدم ظهوره من خلال المربع الصغير في الخلية قم باختياره من القائمة التي سوف تظهر عند الضغط علىه.
ثم نضغط Next

اترك خيار Rate Type بدون اختيار الان وسوف نتطرق له لاحقاً
ثم نضغط Next

عليك باختيار الخيار الثاني في هذه النافذة وهو No do not run the project architect لان الخيار الاول سوف ينقلك لخيارات اختيار مخطط نموذجي محفوظ في قاعدة بيانات Methodology Management وهذا غير مهم شرحه الان لانه سوف يشتت الموضوع وذهن المتابع
ثم نضغط Next 

بعدها تستلم تهنئة لانشاء المشروع فاضغط على Finish لترى ان هناك مشروع اضيف في الموقع الذي حددته يحمل الخيارات التي اخترتها حين انشاء المشروع.

في الدرس القادم سوف نتعرف على كيفية التعامل مع اساسيات المشروع قبل الشروع في اضافة النشاطات.

قد اكون نسيت بعض الامور فمن لديه سؤال لا يتردد فان المعلومات كثيرة وما يمكن قوله وجهاً لوجه اكثر بكثير مما يمكن كتابته او ايصاله للمتلقي بدون صورة.

خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## حسن احمد (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## حجري الميل (14 أغسطس 2009)

اسف لتأخري وسوف اواصل المشروع في اقرب فرصة 
ارجو المعذرة تأخرت كثيراً


----------



## hmorey (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ولكن ماهو الفرق عم مام اس بروجكت


----------



## the poor to god (16 أغسطس 2009)

والله خطوات الموضوع بنائة وبدأت المناقشات الحمد لله هذه هى الفائدة العملية اللى كنت بتمناها اعانك الله عليها اخونا حجرى الميل BlogBlog


----------



## حجري الميل (18 أغسطس 2009)

hmorey قال:


> شكرا ولكن ماهو الفرق عم مام اس بروجكت


 
الاخ العزيز سيكون الجواب على سؤالك ان شاء الله اثناء شرح البرنامج وكل نقطة ضعف في الام اي بروجكت سنشير اليها اثناء شرح نقطة القوة في البريمافيرا.

لاني لو شرحتها الان فلن يفهمها المتعلم الجديد لبرنامج بريمافيرا وان لم تكن مستخدم سابق للبريمافيرا فلن تعرف الفرق ايضاً فارجو المتابعة ان شاء الله​


----------



## حجري الميل (18 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء والكرام تأخرت عنكم هذه المرة كثيراً ولكنها الحياة ومشاغلها واعتقد انكم تقدرون ذلك
الوم سوف اقوم بشرح درس اخر 
في نافذة المشاريع نرى في الاسفل عدة خيارات لعرض معلومات عن كل مشروع وهي كالتالي​ 
General 
Dates
Notebooks
Budget Log
الى اخره من الخيارات وما يهمنا فعلاً في هذه الخيارات الان خيارين اثنين نشرحهما الان ونتطرق للباقي تباعاً​ 
ملاحظة لم اشرح جزئيات عرض كيفية اظهار نافذة التفاصيل السفلى او كيفية اضافة خيارات عرض معلومات اخرى على اعتبار ان الاخوة المهندسين يعرفون هذه المعلومة ومن عنده سؤال ويريد تفصيل لا بأس بذكره وسنذكره بالتفصيل وان كنتم تعلمونه فلا داع لتضيع الوقت في شرح اوامر سهلة كهذه​ 
General
في هذه النافذة تظهر معلومات المشروع العامة وهي 
Project ID
Project Name
Status
Responsible Manager
Risk Level
Project Leveling Priority 
Check Out Status
Project Web Site URL 
سوف اشرح في الوقت الحالي الستة خلايا الاولى ونترك البقية لوقت لاحق ان شاء الله كي يكون عند المهندس معلومات كافية تؤهله لفهم الخلايا بشكل افضل.

الخلايا الاولى والثانية واضحة جداً ولا تحتاج الى شرح​ 
Status تحتوي على 
Active 
Inactive
What If
Planned
هذه الخيارات تمثل حالة المشروع وامكانية السماح بالتحكم في الانشطة عن طريق Timesheet Moduleوسوف نتطرق لها في درس منفصل ان شاء الله والمهم ان تعرف انك لا تستطيع تغير حالة المشروع الا اذا كان المشروع مفتوح​ 
Responsible Manager هذا الخيار جداً واضح ويمكن تغير المسؤول على المشروع من هنا بادراج اي خيار اخر​ 
Risk Level منه يمكنا تصنيف المشاريع ودرجة المخاطر من خلال الاختيار من القائمة المنسدلة ويتبع التصنيف هنا حسب الشركة التي تعمل فيها ويفيدنا تحديد درجة المخاطر التي تواجه المشروع في اعطاء الاولوية للمتابعة.​ 
Project Leveling Priority وهذه الفقرة جداً مهمة لمن يختار خيار توزيع المصادر المتاحة حسب اولوية المشروع وسيكون شرحها مفصلاً في عملية توزيع المصادر اوتوماتيكياً وتكون الاولوية من اقل قيمة وهي واحد الى اعلى قيمة وهي مئة.
قد تكون بعض الامور غامضة في الشرح لمن ليس لديه خبرة في استخدام البرنامج ولكن يجب عليكم الصبر فان المعلومات سوف تتراكم وعندها سوف تقدرون على ربطها مع بعض مع كل درس يمر ولا يخفى عليكم صعوبة الشرح باللغة العربية للبرنامج فاي شيء غير واضح يرجى السؤال بدون خجل فلربما يفوتكم معلومة بسيطة تخجلون من السؤال عنها قد تسبب لكم سوء فهم في امور اخرى لاحقاً.​ 
انتهى خيار ال General ويتبعه خيار ال Default وهو من اهم الخيارات ويوفر وقت اذا ما تم ترتيبه بصورة صحيحة.​


----------



## the poor to god (18 أغسطس 2009)

ممتاز اخ حجرى الميل واود فقط ان ابين انه من مميزات p6 انه يمكن تعديل اى من obs وغيرها من النقاط الرئيسية بخطوات انشاء المشروع بكل سهولة حتى بعد انشاء المشروع بالكامل وسردك مهندس حجرى الميل بطريقة ما اشاء الله طيبة


----------



## أبو مازن السكندري (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع والبناء


----------



## أكرم حمدان (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لجهودك ولكن كيف لي تحميل بريمافيرا 6


----------



## bryar (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمعلومات وهل ممكن ان تساعدنا في كيفية تحضير التقارير من البريمافيرا 6


----------



## حسن احمد (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكر الله لك ونتمنى وضع مجموعه الشرح فى ورقات مستقله حنى نتمكن من جمعها والاستفادة منها


----------



## حجري الميل (20 أغسطس 2009)

bryar قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات وهل ممكن ان تساعدنا في كيفية تحضير التقارير من البريمافيرا 6


 
المهندس العزيز 

سيأتي الموضوع في وقته ان شاء الله 

خالص تحياتي


----------



## حجري الميل (20 أغسطس 2009)

حسن احمد قال:


> شكر الله لك ونتمنى وضع مجموعه الشرح فى ورقات مستقله حنى نتمكن من جمعها والاستفادة منها


 
الشكر لجميع الاخوة الذين يشكرونني كل ما اتمناه منكم اخوتي الاعزاء هو ان تدعو الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يحفظنا ويحفظ اهلنا من الارهاب والارهابيين في العراق العزيز.

زميلي العزيز انا في اتجاهي لتأليف كتاب على غرار الشرح الذي اقوم به هنا ولكن بشكل اوسع ويحتوي على صور وتفاصيل اكثر وان شاء الله سأرفعه لكم.

خالص تحياتي 

نواصل الدرس اليوم ان شاء الله او غداً​


----------



## حجري الميل (21 أغسطس 2009)

*اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء*
*في هذا الدرس ان شاء الله نشرح خيارات **Default **كما اوضحنا سابقاً وهو الخيار الاهم والذي يختصر لنا الوقت ان تم استخدامه بطريقة احترافية*

*يحتوي هذا الخيار على تسعة خيارات ضمنية وعي *
*Duration type*
*Percent Complete Type*
*Activity Type*
*Cost Account*
*Calendar*
*Auto Numbering Default** والذي يشمل اربعة خيارات*

*سوف نتطرق في هذا الدرس للخيارات الخمس الاولى ونترك الخيارات الاربعة الاخيرة عند شرح درس اضافة الانشطة.*
*تكمن اهمية هذه الخيارات لانه من سيكون هو الخيار الافتراضي في هذه النافذة فعند انشاء اي نشاط فان النشاط سوف يأخذ القيمة الافتراضية هنا وهذا يوفر لنا الوقت والجهد.*
*مثال ذلك فلو كان عندي مشروع يتكون من 100 نشاط وكان الخيار الافتراضي مثبت عندي ان **Activity Type **هو **Resource Dependent **فان هذه الانشطة سوف تأخذ هذا الخيار على انه الافتراضي فلو كانت 80 نشاط من هذه الانشطة هي **Task Dependent **لزمني اجراء 80 عملية تغير لنوع النشاط بينما لو اني اصلاً ثبت النشاط الافتراضي الصحيح لوفرت هذه التعديلات مبكراً.*
*اتمنى ان يكون المثال واضحاً*
*Duration type*
*في هذا الخيار توجد قائمة منسدلة تحتوي على اربعة خيارات ولنسهل الامر عليكم الامر ان كان المشروع هو مخطط لا يحتوي على موارد بشرية فاختيار اي خيار من القائمة المنسدلة لن يؤثر على المشروع اما تفاصيل الخيارات ان كان في المشروع موارد بشرية فسوف نتطرق له ان شاء الله عتد شرح ا ضافة الموارد البشرية والخيار المفضل في كل الاحوال كي يكون هو ال **Default **في هذه القائمة المنسدلة هو **Fixed Duration and Units** نتطرق لاحقاً ان شاء الله لماذا هذا هو الخيار الافضل.*

*Percent Complete Type*
*هذا الخيار يحتوي قائمة منسدلة لحساب نسبة انجاز كل نشاط وبالتالي بالمجموع نسبة انجاز كل المشروع تراكمياً وخيارات القائمة المنسدلة هي *
*Duration** ويتم حساب نسبة الانجاز بالاعتماد على زمن النشاط فلو كان عندي نشاط مدته ستة ايام فان نسبة انجاز 50% منه هي 3 ايام قطعاً اي لو ان النشاط بدأ واضفت ان نسبة الانجاز 50% سيفهم البرنامج ان 3 ايام مرت من النشاط بمعنى اوضح يقسم البرنامج نسبة 100% على زمن النشاط ليظهر لنا نسبة انجاز كل يوم.*
*Physical** نسبة الانجاز هنا لا ترتبط بأي شيء ويمكن تحديث الانشطة يدوياً اي ان نسبة انجاز النشاط غير معنية بزمن النشاط او بالموارد البشرية في النشاط لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وهو الخيار المفضل في الادارة لانه يعطي مرونة في تحديث المشروع نشرحه لاحقاً ان شاء الله.*
*Units** ويتم حساب نسبة الانجاز هنا بالاعتماد على وحدات الموارد البشرية فلو كان عندي عملية صب سقف ويحتاج هذا السقف الى 10 امتار مكعبة من الخراسانة ومدة النشاط 5 ايام فان نسبة الانجاز للنشاط تحدد بالاعتماد على توفر الخراسانة مع مراعاة امور اخرى نشرحها في حين عند اضافة الموارد البشرية فعند توفر 3 امتار مكعبة تكون نسبة الانجاز 30% سواء كانت هذه الاضافة في يوم واحد او في اربعة ايام ولا عبرة لزمن النشاط في حساب نسبة الانجاز.*

*Activity Type*
*بقية الدرس يتبع لاحقاً ان شاء الله *​


----------



## حجري الميل (25 أغسطس 2009)

المهندسين الاعزاء تقبل الله اعمالكم هنا تكملة الدرس 
Activity Type
في هذا الخيار توجد عندنا قائمة منسدلة فيها ستة انواع من الانشطة وسوف نتطرق لها دون شرح تفاصيل استخدامها والذي سيأتي لاحقاً في درس ادراج الانشطة وهي كالتالي

Start Milestone وتترجم بالعربي بداية حجر الميل وهنا لا بأس من ذكر هذه النكتة والعلة في تسمية نوع النشاط بحجر الميل تعود التسمية الى وقت بناء السكك الحديد في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حيث كان فريق العمل يضع حجر عند انهاء كل ميل لتسنى لهم معرفة كم ميل ينجزون من السكك لذلك سمي الحجر بحجر الميل (اما انا اسمي فلا يمت للموضوع بصلة ولكن تشابه اسماء ) وبرنامج بريمافيرا يتميز عن برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت بانه يعطي النشاط الذي يكون بداية حجر ميل او نهاية حجر ميل مدة زمنية هي صفر وفي حالة بداية حجر ميل فانه يطلب وضع تأريخ بداية ولا يطلب تأريخ نهاية بينما مايكروسوفت بروجكت يجب ان تحدد مدة النشاط وحتى لو كانت مدة النشاط صفر من الوقت فانه يطلب تأريخ بداية ونهاية.

Finish Milestone نهاية حجر ميل وهو لا يختلف عن بداية حجر ميل الا في حال اختيار النهاية يتطلب منا ادخال تأريخ نهاية النشاط ولا يطلب منا البداية.

Task Dependent وهو الخيار الاكثر استخداماً في انشطة المشروع ويعتمد على تأريخ بداية ونهاية النشاط اي انه يعتمد على رزنامة النشاط وليس رزنامة الموارد المطلوب توفرها لانجاز النشاط وغالباً ما يستخدم في حال كون النشاط يحتوي على اكثر من مورد وكل مورد لديه رزنامة خاصة به

Resource Dependent وهو نوع النشاط الذي يعتمد على توفر الموارد ويتم حساب مدة النشاط بحسب توفر الموارد اما في حالة عدم توفر الموارد فان مدة النشاط تتغير ويستخدم عادة في حالة ان الموارد المطلوب توفرها لانجاز النشاط تعمل بشكل مستقل (مثل نشاط احتاج فيه مهندس مدني ومهندس كهرباء ولكن لكل منهما عمله الخاص الذي لا يتوقف على الاخر) ولكل مورد رزنامة خاصة به.

Level of Effort يستخدم هذا النوع من النشاط مع الانشطة الشاملة في المشروع والتي يتطلب بدأها مع بدأ المشروع ونهايتها مع نهايته من مثل امن المشروع – الادارة العامة – التغذية وغيرها من الامثلة اي انها لا تدخل في حساب المسار الحرج.

WBS Summary هذا النوع يترك لاحقاً لحين معرفة امور اخرى تساعد على فهم هذا النوع

بالمناسبة فانه سوف نتطرق لشرح اكثر تفصيلاً حول انواع الانشطة لاحقاً ان شاء الله وحين يأتي الوقت المناسب لانه يحتاج المهندس معرفة امور اخرى قبل معرفة هذه التفاصيل.

Cost Account وهو عبارة عن نظام تصنيف الانشطة وفق مفاتيح خاصة تساعد في حساب كلفة الانشطة المتشابهة وفق تصنيفات الشركة التي يعمل بها المهندس كأن يشمل حسابات الاعمال المدنية برقم وحسابات الاعمال الميكانيكية برقم اخرالى اخره ومن نستطيع حساب كلف الاعمال المدنية من خلال كود حساب الكلفة الخاص بالاعمال والذي تم اسناده الى كل نشاط على حدى وسوف يأتي في وقته ان شاء الله.
Calendar ومن هذه الخلية نختار الرزنامة الخاصة بكل نشاط والتي تبعاً لنوع النشاط يتم حساب مدة النشاط وسوف يكون هناك درس خاص بانشاء الرزنامة ان شاء الله.
وبهذا نكون قد انهينا خيار Default
بانتظار الاسئلة لمدة يومين ثم بعدها ننتقل الى درس اخر ان شاء الله وهو انشاء الرزنامة.

ملاحظة اكتب الدرس بسرعة فان حدث اي خطأ فهو مردود علي ان شاء الله لذا يرجى التنبيه للاخطاء الاملائية او الجمل الغير مفهومة في شرحي​


----------



## keyhistory (28 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hassan moharram (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودكم الطيبة.


----------



## the poor to god (29 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## حجري الميل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*انشاء تقويم العمل*

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء
اليوم سوف اشرح طريقة انشاء تقويم العمل​ 
قبل البدأ بانشاء تقويم يجب ان نحدد في البداية كم هي ساعات العمل في اليوم الواحد.
في مثالنا هذا هي ثمانية ساعات.
يجب هنا علينا التأكد من امر ما قبل الشروع في انشاء التقويم وهو ان نذهب الى 
Admin - Admin Preferences - Time Period 
يجب ان يكون التقويم الرئيسي في المشروع موافق للساعات الموجودة في المسار اعلاه فلا يجوز ان تكون ساعات العمل للمشروع 10 ساعات في اليوم وتكون مواصفات قواعد البيانات هي 8 ساعات في اليوم لان ذلك سوف يسبب خلل في مدة كل نشاط​ 
مثال لو ان عندي مورد يعمل 10 ساعات في اليوم ويحتاج 30 ساعة لانجاز النشاط في قواعد بيانات 8 ساعات يومياً فان مدة المورد ستكون 3 ايام و 6 ساعات ولن تكون 3 ايام فقط الا في حالة تغير Time Period على العموم اهم شيء في الوقت الحاضر هو التركيز على مطابقة تقويم المشروع مع مواصفات قواعد البيانات.​ 
يفضل ان يفعل المربع اسفل Allow users to Specify لان ذلك سوف يساعدنا في تغير Time Period عند استخدام مورد بتقويم يعمل 10 ساعات في اليوم وينجز النشاط الذي يعتمد على المورد بوقت اقل مما لو اعتمد على تقويم النشاط نفسه.​ 
في حال ان مواصفات قواعد البيانات هي 8 ساعات عمل في اليوم وعندنا مشاريع 8 ساعات عمل في اليوم واخرى 10 ساعات عمل في اليوم ما هو الحل؟​ 
يفضل ان تقوم بانشاء قواعد بيانات جديدة لكل مجموعة مشاريع تتشارك في ساعات العمل وتغير مواصفات قواعد البيانات تبعاً لساعات عمل المشاريع.​ 
يتبع انشاء تقاويم العمل ​


----------



## the poor to god (1 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك شرح اكثر من رائع وكلما اقتربت اكثر اجد مدى إلمامك جيدا بالموضوع م حجرى الميل


----------



## أبو نادر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله أستاذنا الكريم موضوع ملفت للانتباه:13:
شد الهمة متابعين معاك 100%:79:
وانتظر مني أسئلة كثيرة في وقتها:2: 
لاسيما بالمواضيع المتقدمة شوية متل الرولز والموارد وادارة المخاطر والقيمة المكتسبةEarned Value والمنحنيات:11::11:
ولكن ربما نزعجكم قليلا للمستوى المتواضع بالانكليزية:87::11:

شكرا لك وبارك الله بجهد المتميز والله فرحتنا كتير بهالموضوع الجميل:75::75:
لك تحياتي وتقديري:77:


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي حجري الميل
نتابع الموضوع معك ، ونشكر جهودك القيمة


----------



## the poor to god (1 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى سؤال عندما يكون عندى مورد واريد اعمل نتيجة خاصة بهذا المورد مواعيد للتوريد محددة واريد ارفقها بالبند الخاص بهذا المورد فما هى الخطوات وخاصة ان كان هذا المورد يرتبط بتواريخ محددة لاخذ مبالغ مالية مثلا 20% قبل التوريد و70% اجل بعد التوريد ب 3 شهور و 10 % بعد تسليم المشروع ( طبعا هذه النتيجة لها شقين شق لل جدول الزمنى الكلى والجزء الثانى للتكاليف) ده سؤال بسيط بس والله يعينك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## esther (1 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you Engineer, we hope for you to move forward and forward


----------



## حجري الميل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء
اسف على تأخري في الشرح فلقد حصلت معي ظروف في الايام الماضية حيث انتقلت الى عمل جديد وتعرفون ما يستلزم ذلك من ترتيبات وغيرها خاصة اننا في شهر رمضان المبارك بالاضافة الى كون والدتي مريضة فنسألكم الدعاء لها.
لقد ارسل لي الاخ ابو نادر سؤال على الخاص وكنت قد كتبت له جواباً طويلاً اشرح فيه ما طلب ولكن حين ضغطت على اعتمد الرسالة تفاجأة برسالة تقول ان هذه الخدمة غير مفعلة للاعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم اقل من 50 مشاركة وبصراحة لقد صدمت لسببين الاول ان في السابق كانت لي مراسلات مع بعض الاخوة ولا اعرف ان قانون المنتدى قد تغير او ان خلالاً ما في الموضوع ولكني كررت الامر مع اكثر من عضو ونفس الرسالة كانت النتيجة والامر الاخر هو ضياع جهدي في الرد على الاخ ابو نادر وسؤاله فعند الله احتسب ذلك.​ 
لا اخفيكم سراً لقد احبطت بسبب ذلك بعد ان جئت متحمساً لاكمل شرح موضوع التقويم ولكن اعدكم ان شاء الله ان اكمل الشرح اليوم او غداً صباحاً في اقصى موعد فيما يخص موضوع التقويم.​ 
الاخ محمد سعيد والاخ ابو نادر لا بأس بان تضعوا اسئلتكم في موضوع الاخ العسال تطبيقات عملية و مشاكل فنية في مجال التخطيط بأستخدام البريمافيرا وان شاء الله سنجيب عليها بحسب علمنا فان اخطأنا صحح لنا الزميل العسال.
لو اجبتكم هنا سوف يتشتت موضوعنا الاصلي فشاكر لكم تفهمكم للمسألة.​ 
تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم​


----------



## أبو نادر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

حجري الميل قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين الاعزاء
> اسف على تأخري في الشرح فلقد حصلت معي ظروف في الايام الماضية حيث انتقلت الى عمل جديد وتعرفون ما يستلزم ذلك من ترتيبات وغيرها خاصة اننا في شهر رمضان المبارك بالاضافة الى كون والدتي مريضة فنسألكم الدعاء لها.
> لقد ارسل لي الاخ ابو نادر سؤال على الخاص وكنت قد كتبت له جواباً طويلاً اشرح فيه ما طلب ولكن حين ضغطت على اعتمد الرسالة تفاجأة برسالة تقول ان هذه الخدمة غير مفعلة للاعضاء الذين مشاركاتهم اقل من 50 مشاركة وبصراحة لقد صدمت لسببين الاول ان في السابق كانت لي مراسلات مع بعض الاخوة ولا اعرف ان قانون المنتدى قد تغير او ان خلالاً ما في الموضوع ولكني كررت الامر مع اكثر من عضو ونفس الرسالة كانت النتيجة والامر الاخر هو ضياع جهدي في الرد على الاخ ابو نادر وسؤاله فعند الله احتسب ذلك.​
> لا اخفيكم سراً لقد احبطت بسبب ذلك بعد ان جئت متحمساً لاكمل شرح موضوع التقويم ولكن اعدكم ان شاء الله ان اكمل الشرح اليوم او غداً صباحاً في اقصى موعد فيما يخص موضوع التقويم.​
> ...



بارك الله بكم أستاذنا الكريم
ما قصرت والله ونشكرك لجهودك معنا
ونأسف لما جرى معكم ونرجو منكم المتابعة في الموضوع ونحن باستعداد للمتابعة
وجعل الله حهدكم في ميزان حسناتكم
وبعد أذنكم ومع انتظاري لجوابكم سأطرح السؤال عند الأخ العسال


----------



## حجري الميل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تفاصيل انشاء التقويم الرؤية العامة 
من خلال القائمة المنسدلة Enterprise – Calendars فتفتح لنا نافذةCalendars لنرى فيها ثلاث خيارات في الاعلى وهي 

Global: التقاويم الموجودة هنا هي تقاويم يمكن رؤيتها عند فتج اي مشروع اي بمعنى اخر يمكن اضافة التقويم الموجود تحت هذا الخيار لاي نشاط في اي مشروع.

Resource: التقاويم الموجودة تحت هذا الخيار هي خاصة بتقاويم الموارد ويمكن استخدامها في اي مشروع.

Project: هنا تظهر فقط التقاويم الخاص بالمشروع المفتوح لا غير ولا يمكن ادراج التقاويم الموجودة تحت هذا الخيار الا في المشروع الخاص بها.
تشترك هذه الخيارات في عدة امور متشابهة وهي 

Add من خلال هذا الخيار يمكن ادراج تقويم جديد ومن ثم نقوم بتغير اسم 
التقويم حسب ما نريد ومن ثم نقوم باجراء التعديلات المطلوبة من خلال خيار Modify كما سأوضحه لاحقاً في الرؤية الخاصة

Delete لالغاء اي تقويم

Modify سوف يشرح بالتفصيل

Used By هنا لبيان اي مشروع يستخد هذا التقويم في حالة Global اما في حالة Project ولكوننا نعم نحن في اي مشروع فانه يظهر لنا ال WBS 
الذي تستخدم التقويم

To Global هذا الخيار فعال فقط في حالتي Resource and Project ومنه نقوم بتصدير التقويم ليصبح تقويم Global اي نستطيع ان نستخدمه في مشاريع اخرى.

بقي امر في حالة Global يوجد عمود اما اسماء التقاويم هو Default ونستفاد من ذلك اننا عند اختيار تقويم ليكون افتراضي فان اي مشروع نختار سوف يكون هو التقويم الافتراضي للمشروع الجديد.

تمت التفاصيل العامة​


----------



## حجري الميل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تفاصيل انشاء التقويم الرؤية الخاصة
من خلال خيار Modify تظهر لنا نافذة اجراء التعديلات المطلوبة على التقويم كاضافة ايام عطل رسمية او ايام عمل في ايام خاصة الى غيرها من التعديلات او ان يثم تغير وقت العمل في ايام معين بدلاً من الثامنة صباحاً الى العاشرة وغيرها من التغيرات.
في تافذة التعديلات لدينا خيارين رئيسيين 

Total work hours/day
من خلال خيار Work hours / day نحدد عدد ساعات العمل في اليوم الذي اضع عليه المؤشر
من خلال الضغط على workweek نحدد عدد ايام العمل في الاسبوع وعدد ساعات العمل في كل يوم ليكون افتراضياً لذلك اليوم طيلة مدة العمل و نلاحظ ان الايام بدون عمل هي بلون غامق وان ايام العمل بلون رمادي بينما حين نقوم بتغير ساعات عمل يوم ما مخالفة للافتراضي لذلك اليوم يصبح مربع التأريخ ناصع البياض اي Exception
لتغير يوم من عمل الى بدون عمل كما هو واضح من خيار Non work والعكس صحيح.
خيار Standard يعمل حين تغير عدد ساعات يوم بصورة مختلفة عن عدد ساعات العمل في ذلك اليوم بحسب خيار workweek فان خيار Standard يجعله مطابقاً لعدد ساعات العمل الافتراضية في ذلك اليوم.

Detailed work hours/day
Work hours هنا يتم تحديد تفاصيل اكثر عن الخيارات فمثلاً بدل ان كنت اضع خياراً عن عدد ساعات العمل احدد اي ساعة من ساعات اليوم الاربع والعشرين هي ساعة عمل ويمكنني ان ابداً من انصاف الساعة وليس من يداية الساعة.
اختيار ساعات العمل بسيط ويتم من خلال الضفط على نصف الساعة التي اريد اعمل فيها.
Work week يثم من خلالها تحديد ساعات عمل اما متشابهة او مختلفة لكل يوم من ايام العمل ويمكننا استخدام CTRL والمؤشر لاجراء تغير لاكثر من يوم بنفس الوقت.
خيارات Work – nonwork – standard هنا سوف تكون اكثر وضوحاً للمتعلم.

انتهت الرؤية الخاصة 

بقي امر جداً مهم قد يغفل عنه المهندس حين عمل تقويم جديد وقد يسبب عنده تغير في مدد الانشطة بالمستقبل من غير ان يدرك السبب وهو خيار Inherit holidays ---- في اسفل النافذة من الافضل للمهندس عند انشاء تقويم ان يتجنب ربط التقويم الجديد بالتقويم الذي استعمله كنموذج اولي في عمل التقويم الجديد لانه لو حصل وان غير تغيراً في التقويم الاصلي فان التغير سوف يحدث في التقويم الحديد بصورة اوتوماتيكياً والتي قد تسبب تغير في مدد الانشطة من غير ان ينتبه المهندس لذلك لذا يفضل دائماً اختيار none من القائمة المنسدلة.
انتهى موضوع التقويم

ان لم يكن لديكم سؤال خلال يومين سوف نقوم بعمل تقويم مشروعنا الاساسي وسوف اعطيكم المعطيات واترك لكم عمل التقويم بانفسكم كي تجربوا ذلك بصورة عملية.

ملاحظة كتبت الدرس بسرعة فالخطاً مردود علي ان شاء الله.​


----------



## أبو نادر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك الأستاذ حجري الميل
متابعين معاك.....


----------



## حسام الزهري (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
لكن أكمل بارك الله فيك
ولو جمعت لنا الشرح في ملف وورد لكن أفضل بكثير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (11 سبتمبر 2009)

نورس جزار قال:


> السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء
> 
> أردت الإفادة بتقديم الكتابين التاليين عن برنامج primavera 6
> 
> ...


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي نورس جزار, وجعل مشاركتك هذه في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حجري الميل (12 سبتمبر 2009)

زملائي الاعزاء اسف للتأخير ولكني مشغول هذه الايام جداً 
فيما يخص تقويم مشروع المستشفى حيث ان التقويم سوف يتبع نظام العطل في البلد الذي سوف تنشأ فيه المستشفى ولما كان الاخوة المتابعين من بلدان مختلفة لذلك سوف نقوم باختيار تقويم عام يتناسب مع المناسبات الدولية.
فالعطل سوف تكون الاعياد الاسلامية عيد الفطر وعيد الاضحى وكذلك رأس السنة الميلادية والهجرية وذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام.​ 
من خلال Enterprise - Calendars - Project نقوم باضافة تقويم وليكن Standard 5 days work week ونعطيه اسماً جديداً وليكن JH 6 * 8 work week 
اي سيكون العمل ستة ايام في الاسبوع الجمعة بدون عمل
فيما يخص ساعات العمل في اليوم الواحد ستكون 
8-12 عمل
12-1 استراحة 
1-5 عمل 
ثم نقوم باضافة nonwork days للعطل اعلاه ولتكن الايام التالية 
8 - 9 - 10 سبتمبر 2010 عيد الفطر
20 21 22 23 نوفمبر 2010 عيد الاضحى
11 ديسمبر 2010 رأس السنة الميلادية
21 ديسمبر 2010 ذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام
1 يناير 2011 رأس السنة الهجرية​ 
29 30 31 اب 2011 عيد الفطر
9 10 11 12 نوفمبر 2011 عيد الاضحى
30 نوفمبر 2011 رأس السنة الهجرية
10 ديسمبر 2011 ذكرى استشهاد الامام الحسين عليه السلام
1 يناير 2012 رأس السنة الميلادية​ 
ولا تنسوا ان تجعلوا Inherit holidays تساوي None​ 
بانتظار ان كان هنالك أسئلة تخص تقويم المشروع الاساسي
يعتبر هذا التقويم هو الاساسي وقد نقوم بعمل تقاويم اخرى تبعاً لظروف العمل​ 
ملاحظة قد يقول قائل ان مواعيد العطل الاسلامية قد تكون غير دقيقة تبعاً لوضع الهلال فسنقول لا بأس بذلك لان المهم فيها ان المدة موافقة للعطلة وتدور حول فرق يوم واحد فقط لا غير.

سوف ننتقل لعمل WBS ان شاء الله لان عمل ال WBS قبل انشاء الانشطة يوفر وقتاً وجهداً ان شاء الله
سؤال هل الشرح كاف ام يحتاج الى تفصيل اكثر؟​


----------



## saidjibril (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك الأستاذ حجري الميل وجزاك الله خير و نفع بعلمك الجميع


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
ونرجونك المزيد


----------



## حجري الميل (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بالف خير 
حقيقة لا اعلم هل اعتذر منكم عن كل هذا التأخير وقد كثر اعتذاري واصبح غير مقبول ام ماذا افعل فانا اعلم ان اغلبكم متلهف لاكمال الشرح لكن الله يعلم كم هي المشاغل وان شاء الله سوف ابذل جهد اكبر للاسراع في الشرح عزائي الوحيد انكم تدركون مشاغل الحياة خاصة الذين يعملون في شركات لها متطلباتها ولهم مسؤوليات بيتية ملحة وفوق كل هذا ظروفنا الصعبة في العراق العزيز.
على العموم ان شاء الله سيكون القادم افضل وجعل الله ايامكم افراحاً ومسرات ان شاء الله
خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وانت بالف خير
معذور اخي العزيز
ونحن بانتظار المزيد
تحياتي


----------



## ايهم الشبلي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء تزويدي بكتاب لتعليم البريميفيرا 6 ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## طارق كمال (29 أكتوبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## عاطف الشويهدي (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم,,,,
أريد كتاب أو شرح يوضح بالتفصيل كيفية عمل رسم بياني بإستخدام التقرير Report في بريمافيرا p6 , جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمود احمد الطويل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

والله مجهود رائع


----------



## mustafasas (13 نوفمبر 2009)

و الله يا اخوة عايزين نطمن علي اخونا حجري الميل له فترة كبيرة لم يدخل لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله


----------



## حجري الميل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> و الله يا اخوة عايزين نطمن علي اخونا حجري الميل له فترة كبيرة لم يدخل لعل المانع خير ان شاء الله


 
السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام

اتوجه بالشكر لكل من سأل عني او افتقدني طيلت هذه المدة وخاصة الاخ مصطفى وان شاء الله سوف نكمل شرح البرنامج ان شاء الله 

خالص تحياتي​


----------



## حجري الميل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم كرام النفس اخواني 
وصلنا الان الى فقرة انشاء WBS 
كما تعلمون ان ال WBS هي صفة خاصة بالمشروع نفسه وليست مختصة بكل قواعد بيانات المشاريع لذلك يتم الوصول اليها من خلال القائمة المنسدلة Project او من خلال الشريط الايسر Directory 

نفتح نافذة ال WBS لنرى فيها ما يلي
مفاتيح 
add , delete , cut , copy , paste and the arrows 
عمل هذه المفاتيح تقليدي ومن خلال add يمكننا اضافة اول مستوى من ال WBS

في الاسفل نرى الخيارات التالية 
General
Notebook
Budget logo
etc
.
.
.
.
سوف اقوم بشرح كل خيار على منفرداً ان شاء الله​


----------



## mustafasas (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الحمد لله علي السلامة لعل المانع خيراااااااا


----------



## حجري الميل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

mustafasas قال:


> الحمد لله علي السلامة لعل المانع خيراااااااا


 
اشكرك كثيراً اخي مصطفى وسؤالك عني زاد من محبتي لك ان شاء الله
الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حجري الميل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

General TAB
نرى في هذا الخيار ما يلي
WBS Code هذا الكود يخضع لتصنيف الشركة التي تعمل بها وهو غير خاضع لقانون معين

WBS name يمثل الاسم الكامل للتقسيم الذي انشأناه 
Status تمثل حالة ال WBS في حالة استخدام برنامج Timesheet لذلك لا اود ارباككم بشرحها خاصة اني اتوقع انه لا احد سوف يستخدم هذا البرنامج.

Responsible manager يتم هنا اختيار الشخص المسؤول عن ادارة هذه ال WBS من قائمة ال OBS التي انشأناها اول مرة

Anticipated Start يتم هنا وضع التأريخ المخطط له لبدأ الفقرة وهو تأريخ ثابت لا يتغير مهما تم التأخير في تنفيذ الفقرات المدرجة تحت هذا التصنيف

Anticipated Finish يتم هنا وضع التأريخ المخطط له لانجاز الفقرة وهو تأريخ ثابت لا يتغير مهما تم التأخير في تنفيذ الفقرات المدرجة تحت هذا التصنيف

سوف اكمل شرح بقية فقرات ال WBS قبل وضع بيانات مشروع المستشفى لنكمله ان شاء الله​


----------



## حجري الميل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

Notebook
تم شرحها سابقاً يرجى مراجعتها
لو اردنا اضافة اي عنوان رئيسي لتصنيف قوائم الملاحظات نذهب الى القائمة المنسدلة Admin ومنها Admin cateogories ومنها Notebook Topics ثم ندرج العنوان الجديد الذي نود ادراجه ونضع علامة صح في العمود الذي نود ان يظهر لنا به هذا العنوان ويكون ترتيبه حسب ترتيبه في هذه النافذة.

مثال 
توجد لدينا امكانية اضافة ملاحظات في اربعة امكان في البريمافيرا وهي 
Project 
Activity
EPS
WBS
فان وضعنا علامة صح امام العنوان الجديد في عمودي ال EPS and WBS فان هذا العنوان سوف يظهر لنا فقط في مكان ملاحظات هذه الفقرتين ولا يظهر في ملاحظات ال Activity or Project
وهكذا.

ولكم خالص تحياتي ​


----------



## قابل للتغيير (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبعيد عن الموضوع ارجو ان تسمحوا لي بكلمة صغيرة 
اللهم انى ابرأ اليلك ممكا فعل هؤلاء ومما فعل هؤلاء(المصريين والجزائريين)


----------



## aqsana (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ حجري الميل جزاك الله خيرا وياحبذا ان ناخذ مثال على cost وكذلك ال Budget


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (3 فبراير 2010)

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن أتمني لو تستطيع ان تعرض لنا برنامج زمني للطرق او حتي كيفيه عمله 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالحكيم عزالدين (3 فبراير 2010)

*بريما فيرا*

السلام عليكم
احبائى هل هناك نسخة لبريما فيرا 6 بالعربية ؟
هل هناك نسخة مجانية؟
والسلام ارجو الرد 
:32::32:


----------



## gadag (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر علي مجهودك ةاتمني لك كل الخير


----------



## ahlam529 (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم .. شكرا جزيلا للأخ حجري الميل
جعل الله مجهودكم مقبولا متقبلا .. وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ..


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (30 يونيو 2010)

thznks alot for you and every body


----------



## nawalid6 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_kortoba (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك اللة خيرا 
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك
فى انتظار باقى مساهماتك ومجهوداتك​


----------



## hany_kortoba (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الاضل حجري الميل
لماذا توقف النقاش الجاد والجميل فى هذا الموضوع واين باقى شروحاتك 
نحن ننتظر اسهاماتك
جعلة اللة فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## najeb2 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخوي على الفائدة


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخ حجر الميل


----------



## mohammedsharaby (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

hany_kortoba قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> الاخ الاضل حجري الميل
> لماذا توقف النقاش الجاد والجميل فى هذا الموضوع واين باقى شروحاتك
> نحن ننتظر اسهاماتك
> ...


 
نأمل في استمرار المناقشات الجادة.... وعودة الزميل العزيز لاسهاماته المتميزة.


----------



## محمد صديق سعد (23 فبراير 2011)

مجموعة إعدادات يجب تنفيذها عند العمل على ب 6
1. من القائمة العلوية Enterprise
o الخيار Enterprise Project Structure EPS
§ نضغط Add ونضيف رمز الشركة واسم الشركة وفروعها أن وجد (BAHNS: EL.bahnasy)
o الخيار Organizational Breakdown Structure OBS
§ نضغط Add ونضيف مدراء الشركة وموظفين الشركة أن وجد (GM: EL.bahnasy)
o الخيار Enterprise Project Structure EPS
§ من الخانة Responsible Manager نحدد مدير الشركة والمدراء الفرعيين أن وجد (EL.bahnasy)
o الخيار Calendars
§ نفعل الخانة  Globalو الخانة Resource والخانة Project ثم نحدد الأجندات ونحذفهم جميعاً ما عدا الأجندة الافتراضية Default ونعدل الاسم إلى 6 Days  ثم نضغط على Modify ونتأكد من تفعيل الخيار من أعلى المربع الحواري Total work Hours/day ثم نضغط على الخيار Workweek ونحدد عدد الساعات 8 لكل الأيام ما عدا Fri:0 ثم موافق، ثم تفعيل الخيار من أعلى المربع الحواري Detailed work hours/day وذلك لضبط وقت الدوام ، ثم نضغط Workweek ثم نحدد كامل الأيام من أسفل الخانة Day of the week ماعدا الجمعة ثم نحدد ساعات الدوام من أسفل Work hours بحيث نحدد ساعات العمل (7-8,8-9,9-10,10-11,11-12,1-2,2-3,3-4) ثم موافق، ثم موافق، ثم إغلاق.
​2. من القائمة العلوية Admin
o الخيار Users
§ من العنوان Licensing ومن الخيار Concurrent Users نفعل خيار واحد فقط Project Management ونلغي الخيارات Named User
o الخيار Admin Preferences
§ من العنوان General ومن الخيار  First day of week نختار Saturday ليكون أول يوم دوام في الأسبوع.، ومن الخانة Default Duration نحدد الأيام الافتراضية للفعاليات
§ من العنوان ID Lengths من الخيار WBS Code maximum characters: 30 نحدد عدد أحرف هيكلة المشروع ومن الخيار Activity ID maximum characters  نحدد عدد الخانات لرقم الفعاليات.
§  من العنوان Time Periods نقوم بضبط الخيارات التالية Hours/Day:8, Hours/Week:48, Hours/Month:192, Hours/Year:2304  ثم نقوم بتفعيل الخيار Allow users to specify the number of work hours for each time period
o الخيار Admin Categories
§ من العنوان Units of Measure نضغط Add  ونحدد وحدات القياس للموارد (Day, Ton, M3, M2, M, Each, ….)
o الخيار Currencies
§ نضغط Add  ونحدد عملة جديدة لتسعير الموارد في المشروع (JD: Jordanian JD: JD: 1.45) / (EG: Egypt Pound: EG: 0.50)
​3. من القائمة العلوية Edit
o الخيار Users Preferences
§ ومن العنوان  Units Formatمن العنوان Time Units ومن الخيار   Unit of Timeنختار Day ونفعل الخيار Hours ونفعل الخيار Show unit label ونجعل الخيار Decimals: 2، ومن العنوان  Durations Formatمن العنوان Time Units ومن الخيار   Unit of Timeنختار Day ونفعل الخيار Hours ونفعل الخيار Show Duration label ونجعل الخيار Decimals: 2
§ ومن العنوان Dates ومن العنوان  Date Format نختار Day,Month,Year ونلغي تفعيل الخيارات 4-digit year  و نلغي Month name ونلغي تفعيل Leading zeroes
§ ومن العنوان Password ومن المفتاح  Password نضع كلمة السر ونكررها وذلك لتغيير كلمة السر التي تبدأ عند فتح البرنامج.
4. من الخيار Projects تظهر نافذة الخصائص السفلية ، ومن الخيار Defaults ومن الخيار increment نحدد مقدار الزيادة التلقائية هل هي 10 أو أكثر أو أقل.
5. من الخيار Projects تظهر نافذة الخصائص السفلية ، ومن الخيار Dates ومن الخيار Data Date نحدد تاريخ المعالجة الزمنية ، وتاريخ Planned Start 


تنسيق الشاشة
· التكويد
· حسابات التكلفة
· وحدات الموارد
· الموارد
· الإعداد للطباعة
· التغيير الشامل
· تقدم المشروع Progress

· قم بإنشاء EPS باسم الشركة Enterprise, EPS, Add, Aq: (Aqba)
· قم بتحديد الشخص المسئول عن الشركة Enterprise, OBS, Add, GM.AQ: (General Manger for Aqba company)
· قم بإنشاء مشروع جديد File, New, C: Chalets تابع للشركة AQ والمسئول GM.AQ وتاريخ البدء 1/3/2010
· قم بعمل هيكلة للمشروع Project, WBS, Add وكما بالشكل التالي
· قم بإدخال الفعاليات التالية Activities , Add ، وتحديد المدة الزمنية OD ثم ربط المجموعات Select, Edit, Link Activity, F9 وتحديد التابع من قائمة الخصائص ثم Successor ونوع الربط
· قم بإدخال مورد Enterprise, Resources ثم Add ثم Lab: Labour, 10 ثم من الفعاليات ومن شاشة الخصائص نلحق هذا المورد على الفعاليات ونحدد الكميات ونشاهد المنحنيات والجداول
· قم بعمل تحديث للمشروع Project, maintain baselines 
· قم بالإعداد للطباعة ، قم بعمل تقرير والطباعة.
· تحديد العملة، الوحدات، الروزنامة


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (18 يونيو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا يا اخ حجر الميل
**نأمل في استمرار المناقشات *


----------



## المهندس فراس (18 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم زملائي الأعزاء.........الموضوع قيد المناقشة تم طرحه من سنوات ...فياريت من أحد الزملاء اكمال ما بدء به الزميل حجر الميل ...والا سيصبح الموضوع بلا قيمة أو سيستمر الى ماشاء الله ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waleednabil11 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## بحر الرجال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما هو معنى نوع النشاط Level of effort و WBS
وشكرا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## fouadsoleman (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## adeb11 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الطيب والمفيد وشكرا للاخ حجري الميل ونتمنى له العودة بالسلامة وتكملة الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا لك اخ اضاف مايفيد ويغني الموضوع


----------



## hmt241 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا واعانك الله​*


----------



## engabdo87 (10 يناير 2012)

[\جزاكم الله خيرا وافاد بكم


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــق


----------



## bassam alsayeg (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و اتمنى لك الموفقية على هذا الشرح اللطيف و المفيد جدا وفقك الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143597-6.html 

ارجو اجابتي على مواضيعي المتعلقة بالبرنامج ايضا مع التقدير


----------



## nofal (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## bassam alsayeg (5 يناير 2013)

اين التكملة ؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 فبراير 2013)

بصراحه يعجز اللسان عن التعبير 
فكلمة شكرا لاتكفي لكم
نتمنى استمرار في تزويدنا بمثل هذه المعلومات خصوصا لمن هم مثلي مبتدئين في مجال ادارة المشاريع


----------

